
Ask HN: Are you using new JavaScript / CSS features on any non-trivial web projects? - squid_ca
I am happy that JS and CSS are progressing, but I feel that most of the new features are literally years away from being usable &quot;natively&quot;, ie, without polyfills &#x2F; transpiling, due to browser inconsistencies &#x2F; errors and legacy browser support.  But rather than feel this way, I would love to be shown that I am wrong.<p>Are you using new features of JS &#x2F; CSS in a non-trivial web app?
======
janesconference
Surely server-side: Node > 6 supports ES6 without transpilers. Since Node
doesn't have to be browser-compatible, there is no reason to use older
versions.

On the client side, I recently wrote a CMS for a big company based on CSS
flexboxes (which are not polyfillable). I also wrote a number of browser
projects using ES6 / ES7 features, but normally you demand transpiling and
polyfilling to Babel, so you never know.

~~~
squid_ca
That's a good point - you can use these features browser-side if you can
control the browser being used (like in a large company).

------
janesconference
Also, IMHO, if you're starting a project and you're not particularly
constrained to stick with an older version of IE (or anything not-evergreen),
you should target only the latest browsers. It's 2017 and evergreen browser
are secure, free and stable on every OS. Older browser are a huge security
risk and should be discouraged / not supported.

~~~
eat_brains
> Older browser are a huge security risk and should be discouraged / not
> supported.

I think Microsoft allows it's enterprise customers to buy support for older
versions of IE.

